#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  فعال سازی اشتراک

## hadipal007

سلام من حق اشتراک روپرداخت کردم ولی هنوز فعال نشده
کد پیگیری 775516

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mossa2

سلام ...من حق اشتراک رو  پرداخت کردم ولی هنوز فعال نشده
کد رهگیری۱۴۰۲۲۰

----------


## nekooee

> سلام ...من حق اشتراک رو  پرداخت کردم ولی هنوز فعال نشده
> کد رهگیری۱۴۰۲۲۰


اگر دستی پرداخت کردید یک هفته طول میکشه فعال بشید. در غیر اینصورت به آقای mahmoodi پیام خصوصی بدید.

----------


## b52itt

با سلام .بنده حق عضویت رو پرداخت نمودم .ولی تا الان .فعال نشده .لطفا رسیدگی فرمایید .با تشکر

----------


## 01000

سلام چرا اشتراک من فعال نمیشه امروز عصر 15000 انلاین ریختم به حساب

----------


## 112433

سلام همکار محترم من از دوستان محمد اسپیار عزیز هستم من مبلغ اشتراک کارت به کارت کردم شماره پیگیری 30050618840 ممنون میشم فعال کنید

----------


## nekooee

> سلام همکار محترم من از دوستان محمد اسپیار عزیز هستم من مبلغ اشتراک کارت به کارت کردم شماره پیگیری 30050618840 ممنون میشم فعال کنید


سلام
دوست عزیز اگر دستی پرداخت کردید باید فرم پر کنید. در منوی بالای سایت فرم هست

----------


## nekooee

> سلام چرا اشتراک من فعال نمیشه امروز عصر 15000 انلاین ریختم به حساب


حق عضویت 30 هزارتومان هست شما چجوری آنلاین 15 تومان پرداخت کردید؟!
در هر حالت مشخصات پرداخت خود را برای آقای محمودی پیام خصوصی کنید. گاهی موقع برگشت به سایت خطا میخوره.
اگر هم منظورتون از آنلاین کارت به کارت هست که باید فرم بالای سایت را پر کنید و یک هفته فعال شدنتون ممکنه طول بکشه

----------


## mosaffa

سلام وادب
جهت تمدید اشتراک این پیغام دیده میشه ولی با باز کردن صفحه پرداخت مبلغ واریزی رو 20 تومان اعلام میکنه.ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید:
*
پاسخ دریافت شد ممنونم.
* اشتراک شما براي يکسال ديگر تمديد خواهد شدو در صورت اتمام اشتراک قبلي براي فعالسازي مجدد بايد هزينه اشتراک جدید که مبلغ 30هزار تومان هست پرداخت سشود.

----------


## محسن مهری

سلام من هم مبلغ 20 تومان انلاین واریز کردم تمدید نشده چرا؟؟

----------


## ikhdikh

با درود مبلغ ۳۰ هزار تومان بابت اشتراک در تاریخ ۱۴۰۰/۱۱/۱۴ ساعت ۱ بامداد با شماره پیگیری ۱۶۰۴۳۸۲۶ واریز شد

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## alishavrde

من هم ۴۰واریز کردم ولی نرسیدم شماره پیگیری بگیرم

----------


## shaki.jalil

سلام ببخشید واریز کردم 40 هزار تومن اما هنوز اکانتم تمدید و فعال نشد خواهشا فعالش کنید .سپاس از لطف شما..کد پیگیری653167

----------


## shaki.jalil

سلام خسته نباشید واریز کردم دو روز پیش اما هنوز اکانتم تمدید نشد خواهش میکنم فعالش کنید.سپاس از لطف شما کد پیگیری653167

----------


## shaki.jalil

سلام ببخشید واریز کردم دو روز پیش موفق و از حسابم کم شد از درگاه انتقال دادم اما هنوز اکانتم فعال نشد خواهش میکنم فعالش کنید سپاس از لطف شما.کد پبگیری 653167

----------


## Service Manual

> سلام ببخشید واریز کردم دو روز پیش موفق و از حسابم کم شد از درگاه انتقال دادم اما هنوز اکانتم فعال نشد خواهش میکنم فعالش کنید سپاس از لطف شما.کد پبگیری 653167


درود بر شما

جالبه شما سال 2021 هم پرداخت کردید ولی نمیدونم به چه دلیلی کاربرتون فعال نشده !

https://www.irantk.ir/threads/114482...l=1#post649309

از دیروز تا الان هم چندين بار دیدم که دارید همین موضوع رو تکرار می کنید .

اگر آنلاين پرداخت کردید و کاربریتون به هر دلیل فعال نشده ، تنها کسی که میتونه کاربري شما رو فعال کنه خود آقای محمودی هستند .

پس بهتره به ایشون پیام خصوصی ارسال کنید .

شماره تماسشون هم 09179941634 هست ، اگر به هر دلیل پاسخ پیام خصوصي شما رو ندادند ميتونيد تماس بگیرید .

پس زحمت بکشید و دیگه در مورد این موضوع پستی ارسال نکنيد .

موفق باشید .

----------


## shaki.jalil

سلام خسته نباشید .ببخشید کاربر قذیمی شما هستم همیشه واریز میکردم سریع اکانتم تمدید میشد .اما الان سه روز پیش 40 هزار تومن از درگاه واریز کردم اما هنو اکانتم فعال نشد خواهش میکنم فعالش کنید .کد پیگیری 653167

----------


## DR.ELECT

سلام شش روزه حق اشتراک را پرداخت کردم چرا فعال نمیکنید ..
اقا این کارتون صلب اعتماد  
پیگیری..28614

----------


## DR.ELECT

سلام شش روزه حق اشتراک را پرداخت کردم چرا فعال نمیکنید ..
اقا این کارتون صلب اعتماد  
پیگیری..28614

----------

